# sick danios



## fishlover37 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, I noticed a week ago that some of my fish had red spots. Yesterday I noticed that one of my zebra danios had a lump that looked like it was fillled with fluid. An hour later, it looked like it had exploded. The fish was dead and in pretty bad shap. Do anyone know what happened to my fish?

It's a new 20g tank (2 months) with 2 danios, 2 platties (with white spots) and 6 guppies. The guppies looks fine. 

Sorry for the mistakes..... My english writing isn't to good...

I tried a pimafix treatment but didn't do any good... The ph is 7.5.


thanks for your help!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

has you tank cycled?
What are the reading for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?
White spots on platies may be ich. Are they scratching?


----------



## fishlover37 (Oct 13, 2008)

mousey said:


> has you tank cycled?
> What are the reading for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?
> White spots on platies may be ich. Are they scratching?


I'm new to this!? I'm not sure what you mean by cycled??

For the platies they dont seem to be scratching. A friend of mine said it look like fungus!?

I wonder if I need to change the water? Is there some bacterial problem with the water? Are they all going to die?

I checked the ammonia : 1.0. For the nitrite and nitrate: I don't know. :-(


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh man! If that is 1 ppm you need to do a 50% water change asap. Do you have sort of water conditioner? If so what type, your fish are probably being poisoned right now by the high ammonia level. 

Id definitely invest in an ammonia alert sensor for your tank if I were you, also, depending on your filter, id throw in an ammonia removing medium like zeolite as well for right now. Tank cycling is referring to the breakdown of the waste from fish. Good bacteria of several types break down the super toxic ammonia into several different, less toxic forms. Search the forums or google it for a full description. 

Bottom line though, do a big water change, make sure the water is at about the same temp, use a water conditioner, and have some sort of test kit for the ammonia, like I said, ammonia alert is a great one, although it reacts relatively slowly if there is a change in levels. It lasts for a year and is very straight forward and cheap. If you can't remove the fish before your tank finishes cycling, make sure you do frequent, like daily or every couple days, to until the ammonia level stabilizes and goes down to a less deadly level. Also feed them only a little bit so as not to produce too much waste. I've also heard that aeration is good in helping keep ammonia down, but I'm not 100% on it. 

Are there any red streaks in the danio's body?


Heres a thread on cycling

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/beg...posting-if-your-fish-dying-your-new-tank.html


----------



## fishlover37 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, thanks for your suggestions!

for the Danios, they have red round spots.

I'll go to the pet shop this morning to have my water check. I will also do a water change!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Pick up a Bottle of Seachem Stability- it really works well or Bio spira in the USA. Also get seachem Prime if you can. It neutralizes ammonia and nitrate even tho the test kits will still show them to be present.
Sounds like the danios may have ammonia burns or perhaps Septicemia. My bet is on the ammonia burns but danios are supposedly fairly hardy thru the cycling process.
get good test kits- they last a long time and are well worth the money.
When you enter the nitrite stage there are a couple of tricks you can use to help the fish thru that part like using a bit of Aquarium salt in the tank( NOT table salt!). Buy the best quality products you possibley can. I use Seachem prime and Stability. They both will help the fish thru the hard times of cycling and should prevent fish loss. However it sounds as if your fish are already ill from the toxicity of the water.
Stressed fish pick up disease really quickly. Adding antibiotics at this stage may cause more harm than good as the antibiotics may kill off all the good bacteria you want to develop.
Please read up on the cycling process as suggested and come back with your questions.
Small water changes every day for a few days to get the ammonia down at any rate!Then we can deal with the nitrite issue with you.


----------



## fishlover37 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi,

I went to the pet shop yesterday. They told me it was a bacterial disease. They didn't test the water. They sold me Nala-Gram!? It'a a mixte of nalidixic acida and sodium salt...


They said that if I don't treat, they will all die. I'm starting to wonder if they know what they are talking about!!?? 

I don't know much about fish. But I know that they are sick. I think that it's mostly because, I have added to many fish during the first to months.....like you said... I read about cycled a tank... and I didn't do it properly...nobody at the pet shop told me about that 2 months ago... :-(


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Use the naladixic acid stuff. Your fish are very badly infected and need immediate treatment. You can worry about the filter bacteria later, but for now, save the fish. Follow the directions on the label.


----------



## fishlover37 (Oct 13, 2008)

I've started the treatment with Nalidixic acid... I hope that it will help me save the fish.

I called another pet shop in my area (New Brunswick). I explained my problem and He said that his suggestion would be to treat with fungus clear!?

Anyway, I'll wait to see what the Nala-gram does...

I was planning on getting a big corner tank but with all the problems I have... I would now hesitate to acheive a new tank!??

thank you all for your supporte!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't give up, the first tank and the first few weeks are the hardest. Read the stickies. Once your tank has "cycled" and the fish recover from the diseases they brought home from the store, you will have years of enjoyment from your tank(s).


----------



## fishlover37 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for your support!

the guppies and the 2 danios remaining seems to do fine for now. But I noticed that some of the guppies has lost their color! I wonder if it is an effect from the nala-gram...


----------

